
List of talks for PyCon 2012 - jemeshsu
https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/lists/talks/
======
kroger
I'm really happy with the talks. This will be the first year I'm attending
PyCon and I'm very excited.

I like that most talks are either Intermediate or Experienced. Here are the
number of talks by level:

Experienced: 20 Intermediate: 52 Novice: 23

